
YouTube Unveils Plan to Vet Content, Channel Partners - l33tbro
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/youtube-unveils-plan-vet-content-channel-partners-1075155
======
Scoundreller
Youtube really needs a 2-tier advertising system.

Pay the discounted rate if you're okay with your ads being posted against
unpopular and unvetted content.

Pay the full price if you only want ads against vetted and popular content.

You democratized video, and now you're hammering against the little
publishers.

